# Wine on amd64



## Crabb (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi all, i want to install wine on amd64 bits, and search to google, found this how to in wiki freebsd (this wiki not actualished since very time :/)

http://wiki.freebsd.org/Wine

First


```
> make
===>  wine-1.2_1,1 is only for i386, while you are running amd64.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/wine.
```

Thats right!

Second

`# mkdir -p /compat/i386/ && cd /usr/src && make buildworld installworld distribution TARGET=i386 DESTDIR=/compat/i386`

Third

`# chroot /compat/i386/`

Fourth

```
# /etc/rc.d/ldconfig start
ps: /dev/null: No such file or directory
ELF ldconfig path: /lib /usr/lib /usr/lib/compat /usr/local/lib /usr/local/lib
32-bit compatibility ldconfig path:
```

(ps-error) I mount devfs (no problem)


```
# mount -t devfs devfs /dev/
# /etc/rc.d/ldconfig start
ELF ldconfig path: /lib /usr/lib /usr/lib/compat /usr/local/lib /usr/local/lib 
32-bit compatibility ldconfig path:
```
Fifth


```
# setenv MACHINE i386
# setenv UNAME_p i386
# setenv UNAME_m i386
```
Sixth

```
# [exit to chroot and copy /usr/ports folder in /compat/i386/usr/ports, and enter new to chroot]
# cd /usr/ports/emulators/wine
# make install clean
```

Seventh


```
# rehash
# /etc/rc.d/ldconfig start
ELF ldconfig path: /lib /usr/lib /usr/lib/compat /usr/local/lib /usr/local/lib /usr/local/lib/wine
32-bit compatibility ldconfig path:
```
Eighth

Exit to chroot and aplished


```
> rehash
> alias winecfg="LD_32_LIBRARY_PATH=/compat/i386/usr/local/lib PATH=/compat/i386/usr/local/bin:$PATH /compat/i386/usr/local/bin/winecfg"
> alias wine32="LD_32_LIBRARY_PATH=/compat/i386/usr/local/lib PATH=/compat/i386/usr/local/bin:$PATH /compat/i386/usr/local/bin/wine"
```

But not work


```
wine32: command not found
winecfg: command not found
```
Actually, exists binary package of wine for 64 bits, but not trust 
http://people.freebsd.org/~ivoras/wine/


----------



## vermaden (Aug 10, 2010)

Crabb said:
			
		

> > rehash
> > alias winecfg="LD_32_LIBRARY_PATH=/compat/i386/usr/local/lib PATH=/compat/i386/usr/local/bin:$PATH /compat/i386/usr/local/bin/winecfg"
> > alias wine32="LD_32_LIBRARY_PATH=/compat/i386/usr/local/lib PATH=/compat/i386/usr/local/bin:$PATH /compat/i386/usr/local/bin/wine"



If You use *csh(1)* shell, then these will work:
[CMD=""]> alias winecfg "LD_32_LIBRARY_PATH=/compat/i386/usr/local/lib PATH=/compat/i386/usr/local/bin:$PATH /compat/i386/usr/local/bin/winecfg"
> alias wine32 "LD_32_LIBRARY_PATH=/compat/i386/usr/local/lib PATH=/compat/i386/usr/local/bin:$PATH /compat/i386/usr/local/bin/wine"[/CMD]


----------



## Crabb (Aug 10, 2010)

vermaden said:
			
		

> If You use *csh(1)* shell, then these will work:
> [CMD=""]> alias winecfg "LD_32_LIBRARY_PATH=/compat/i386/usr/local/lib PATH=/compat/i386/usr/local/bin:$PATH /compat/i386/usr/local/bin/winecfg"
> > alias wine32 "LD_32_LIBRARY_PATH=/compat/i386/usr/local/lib PATH=/compat/i386/usr/local/bin:$PATH /compat/i386/usr/local/bin/wine"[/CMD]



Hello!

I try with sh(1), to work , Im using tcsh(1) and these command your said me not work.


```
> alias winecfg "LD_32_LIBRARY_PATH=/compat/i386/usr/local/lib PATH=/compat/i386/usr/local/bin:$PATH /compat/i386/usr/local/bin/winecfg"

"LD_32_LIBRARY_PATH=/compat/i386/usr/local/lib > Command not found
```

Thanks added vermaden


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 10, 2010)

Crabb, format your posts: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8816


----------

